# Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund



## DorschK (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,
bisher war ich nur lesender Teilnehmer. Ich weiß ...
Kurze Vorstellung: Meine Frau und ich sind begeisterte Meeres-Kochtopf-Angler und Ü60  #h. Wir fahren seit 18 Jahren mit unserem 3,30m Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee/Nordsee/Mittelmeer zum Angeln. Unser Hauptrevier ist die Ostsee vor Rerik-Kühlungsborn. 
Wir melden uns hier in diesem Forum, weil seit Tagen (Wochen?) unsere Lieblingsangelstelle systematisch zerstört wird. Viele Meeresangler kennen und angeln auf dem Trollegrund vor Kühlungsborn. Aber dieser ist bereits jetzt zu einem großenTeil zerstört!!! Ein "Saug-Bagger-Schiff" verläd bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 8m den Meeresboden und bringt ihn zur Küstenstabilisierung nach Rerik, von wo der Sand zu den Dünen aufgespült wird (auch die Bucht vor der Reriker Seebrücke ist somit für das Angeln tot). Die "Freja R" aus Dänemark fährt Tag und Nacht (Dredging Operation)!!! Masochisten unter uns Anglern können das in Echtzeit unter marinetraffic.com Tafel 167 in Echtzeit verfolgen. Auf jeder Fahrt werden mehr als 2700 t Meeresboden transportiert.#q
Aber Irgendjemand muss das ja toll finden und genemigt haben.
Eine Anfrage an das Umweltministerium von McPomm erbrachte noch keine Rückantwort. Ich selbst habe bisher genanntes Ministerium, den Landesanglerverband MV und die Ostseezeitung informiert. Bisher aber keinerlei Reaktion ...
Vielleicht finden sich ja in diesem Forum Unterstützer zur Rettung des Trollegrund für Steinbutt, Scholle, Flunder Kliesche, Dorsch, Meerforelle ...
Zur Zeit finden wir hauptsächlich tote Plattfische am Ufer.
Es ist einfach zu traurig ...
Wenn aber nicht nur ein einziger Angler die zuständigen Behörden und auch die Medien auf den einmaligen Trollegrund und seinen Fischbestand hinweist, vielleicht ... 
Aber Fische haben keine Lobby. Das sah man ja schon vor einger Zeit, als man sich bei der Wahl des Vogels des Jahres für den Kormoran entschied. Gerade läd die "Freja" wieder vor Rerik ihre Fracht ab. Küstenschutz muss sein - aber ist die billigste Lösung immer die Beste? In der Hoffnung auf einen Stop dieser Fischvernichtungsaktion - Euer Dorschk


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Das Problem ist sicher vielschichtig. Fische haben eine schlechte Lobby, Angler noch viel schlechter. 
Gut, dass Du Deinen Protest weitergeleitet hast.
Es wird wahrscheinlich nichts nützen, da das Programm von Regierungsebene abgesegnet ist; die machen vieles, aber geben eher selten Fehler zu.
Geht es darum, den Sommer-Bade-Touris den Sandstrand zu erhalten?


----------



## DorschK (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Als Ergänzung der Standort der Freja am 24.10.2013 20:45 Uhr. Sie ist wieder am saugen ...:r
Siehe Anhang


----------



## h1719 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Genehmigungen für solche Aktionen war an u.für sich immer das landesamt für Fischerei in Rostock. Die wiederum unterstehen den Ministerium fur Landwirtschaft in Schwerin. Dorthin müßten eventuell Proteste gerichtet werden.


----------



## Waldemar (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

hm, ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da tonnenweise fische drauf gehen.
an land werden doch auch Kiesgruben ausgebaggert. da haut das wild u. die vögel doch ab.
aus anglersicht ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so toll aber aus sicht der gemeinde siehts bestimmt anders aus.
wogegen soll man denn bei soeiner Baumaßnahme ohne wissen über die zusammenhänge protestieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Ich bin viel mit der Wathose an der Küste unterwegs und die Veränderungen durch Stürme und Strömungen finde ich schon heftig. 

Sand wird an der Küste ja sowieso hin und her gespült. Zwar kenne ich die Situation nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es letzlich nicht so schlimm ist, da sich auch auf natürlichem Weg viel bzgl. Bodenbeschaffenheit verändert.

Die werden da ja meine einzige Sandwüste mit dem Saugbagger schaffen, sondern wahrscheinlich einen etwas tieferen Abschnitt mit Senken und Rinnen...also für einen Küstenspinnfischer hört sich das nicht so schlecht an. #c


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Ich kenne den genauen Einsatzzweck dieser Aktion nicht, aber was an diesem (Steil)küstenabschnitt zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn abgeht, habe ich selbst schon so einige Male mitbekommen. Tonnenweise Findlinge wurden als Küstenbefestigung an der Steilküste eingebracht, damit sich die Ostsee nicht noch mehr holt und die Häuser Meschendorfs abräumt.
Ich gehe fast davon aus, dass man so eine längere Auslaufzone schaffen will und den Wellen ein wenig Kraft nehmen möchte. Tante Google hat leider nicht viel dazu ausgespuckt.
Was die Kiesgruben angeht - da habe ich ebenfalls noch nichts negatives mitbekommen, und ich habe jahrelang in einer aktiv genutzten "Kuhle" (Hansa-Beton-See) geangelt...

PS: Mehr als das, was Kyrill damals dort durcheinander gebracht hat, schafft das Ding bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Ich werde mir das mal nächste Woche ansehen.
Mit Angeln wird ja so oder so nichts, wegen zu viel Wind.
Aber Küstenschutz ist glaube ich besonders in dieser Gegend sehr wichtig. Was da jedes Jahr an Land verschwindet ist erstaunlich.


----------



## mathei (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

ich hau mal ganz frech einen hier hin. *ich glaube es nicht*. so blöd ist keiner. warum da rum buddeln. das kostet nen haufen kohle. denke die sind ein paar meter weiter und nehmen es aus der Fahrrinne.
ich konnte heute vor ort da keinen saugen sehen. aber fische an meinem haken konnte ich sehen.


----------



## DorschK (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Hallo Anglerfreunde, vielen Dank für die bisherigen Kommentare. Anbei ein Snapshot vom aktuellen abpumpen von wiederum > 2000 t Sandboden. Das Schiff fährt rum um die Uhr. Auch noch der Hinweis, dass es "nur" um den Trollegrund (bitte mal googeln, was er für Meeresangler bedeutet). Ich bin nicht gegen Küstenschutz - aber sollte es keine Alternative in der Nähe geben, die nicht eine solche Fischdichte aufweist? Plattfische sind Bodenbewohner und graben sich auch bei Gefahr in den Sand ein. Das tun Hasen und Vögel und auch Barsche an und in Kiesgruben nicht. Plattfische haben im Gegensatz zu z.B. Weißfischen nur eine kleine Schwimmblase. Somit treiben sie nach dem Tod nicht auf, es werden nur wenige tote Exemplare an den Strand gespült. Im Gegensatz zu den vergangenen Jahren liegen dort aber nun welche. 
Das Umweltministerium MV hat mir auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, dass selbstverständlich eine Prüfung und Genehmigung vom Bergbauamt Stralsund vorliegt. Heißt das aber, dass es auch gut und richtig ist?
Sollten eventuell auch für den Hochwasserschutz an Rhein, Donau, Elbe, ... aus in der Nähe liegenden Seen und Teichen der Boden abgesaugt werden, um neue Deiche zu bauen? Nur weil es kostengünstig ist und Beamte es genehmigt haben? Aber die Ostsee ist ja sooo groß ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*



DorschK schrieb:


> Sollten eventuell auch für den Hochwasserschutz an Rhein, Donau, Elbe, ... aus in der Nähe liegenden Seen und Teichen der Boden abgesaugt werden, um neue Deiche zu bauen? Nur weil es kostengünstig ist und Beamte es genehmigt haben? Aber die Ostsee ist ja sooo groß ...



Ist zwar halb OT, aber bei uns im unteren Teil der Elbe gibt es die Insel Pagensand. Steht komplett unter Naturschutz, abgesehen von 3-5 Stellen wo man ein paar m das Ufer betreten darf, dürfen sonst nur Naturschutzleute auf die Insel.

Als die Elbe wiederholt ausgebaggert wurde, da haben sie den Elbschlick (der normal Entsorgt werden müsste) auf die Insel gepumpt. Nun ist ein Großteil der Insel mit einer teils meterdicken Schlammschicht bedeckt. Als Privatmensch hatte man dort, wegen der sensiblen Natur nichts zu tun, aber die Insel "plattmachen" war dann natürlich etwas anderes...

Um zu dir zurückzukommen. Was willst du machen, Küstenschutz ist nunmal sehr wichtig. Und wenn da aufgespült wird, dann wäre es ja mehrmals so teuer (und wieder eine Verschwendung von Steuergeld, welche zu recht von anderen Gruppen angeprangert würde), wenn man das Zeug per LKW rankarrt und dann ans Wasser kippt, statt gleich von der Wasserseite zu kommen.

Und auch wenn ich absoluter Vollblutangler bin. Manchmal muss man eben zurückstecken und es kann nicht auf jede einzelne Person und deren Interessen Rücksicht genommen werden. Wenn jede Einzelperson ihre Interessen versucht durchzusetzen (Stichwort "Wutbürger" "Nörgler") dann geht in einem Land auch schnell mal nichts mehr.

Von daher, nicht zu sehr Aufregen (Ungesund und ändert sowieso nichts) und schauen was nach der Baggerung dort Fischtechnisch geht. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da immernoch etwas zu holen ist. Evtl. an leicht anderen GPS Daten usw. Aber Fischleer wird das da schon nicht werden.

Vielleicht sogar im Gegenteil. Wenn die da Sand wegholen und Steine und Felsbrocken am Grund lassen, dann wird es dort tiefer und strukturreicher und damit sogar Angeltechnisch besser. #c


----------



## thomas19 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Baggern die da immer noch am Trollegrund?
Man müßte da sonst mal dort im Gemeindebüro anrufen u. sagen, dass dort ein Hotspot ist bzw. war, wo sie baggern. Den Gemeinden geht´s ja nur darum die erhaltenen Steuergelder zu verbraten, weil diese sonst im darauffolgendem Jahr gekürzt werden. Mit Absicht Tiere töten, das woll´n die wohl nicht, dort in den Büro´s.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht (und Purplefinder und Marinetraffic ungefähr stimmen), sind die leicht ausserhalb des "Trollegrunds" bei 18 - 20 m...


----------



## DorschK (4. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Als wir mit mehreren Booten dort waren, saugten sie den Grund bei 8,5m ab. Und zwar genau dort, wo mir mein GPS sagte, dass der Fischer gerne seine Netze stellte! (Fischernetze, nicht nur auf der Ostsee ..., sind ein guter Hinweis für einen Hotspot. Das heißt nicht (!!!), dass beim Angeln nicht der vorgeschriebene Abstand eingehalten wird. Aber Erstens stehen die Netze nicht immer dort und Zweitens - jetzt sowieso nicht mehr ...)


----------



## thomas19 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum man dort ausgerechnet den Berufsfischern in die Quere kommt, die bringen doch den Gemeinden Geld ein. Und zwar in Form von Fanglizenzen u. Steuerzahlungen. In der Ostsee ist so viel Platz! Warum saugt man den Sand nicht da ab, wo kaum Fisch ist, u. warum wehren sich die Berufsfischer nicht? Jetzt ist es auch schon bald zu spät, was dagegen zu unternehmen. Wenn jemand eine eMail-adresse weiß, an die man sich wenden kann, dann könnte man dorthin schreiben u. fragen, ob man den Sand nicht dort wegbaggern kann, wo kaum Fisch ist. Ich sag mal rund 80% der Ostseefläche ist fischleere Wüste o. warum fahren Angel- u. Schleppnetzkutter (fast)immer so weit bis zu ihren Fanggründen. Vielleicht ist einer der Büroleute, der Meinung, dass der Trollegrund wieder tiefer werden müßte o. das Preis für Flundern zu gering sei.
In diesem Sinne
Petri Heil und ab u. zu 
ein strmmes Seil#c#h


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (5. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Es scheint durchaus verschiedene Meinungen zu diesem Thema zu geben. Kühlungsborner sagten mir, dass sie das gar nicht so schlecht finden würden. Es wird Futter freigespült und später wird es Löcher geben, in denen man gut fangen wird... Wie auch immer, weiß jemand, wie lange das noch gehen soll?


----------



## FischermanII (6. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Also ich war letzte Woche eine ganze Woche in Rerik.
man hört sehr viel und auch gute Infos von den Bauarbeitern die aber seid 1.11. weg sind!
die Freja saugt max. 1m Tief ab (hat auch Bomben aus dem Krieg mit hochgebracht) jetzt spülen sie weiter in Boltenhagen und der Sand wird auch aus dem Bewilligungsgebiet Trollegrund geholt.
Sterbende Fische kann ich nicht bestätigen auch die Surfer in Kägsdorf haben keine gesehen!!
ich denke mal lasst die man machen ändern kannstes eh nicht mehr!


----------



## beschu (6. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

...und das mit den neuen"fangträchtigen" Löchern von höchstens1-1,5m Tiefe stimmt!!!!


----------



## FischermanII (6. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

das glaube ich gern da legt sich sicher gern der ein oder andere dorsch rein um auf beute über sich zu lauern
aber ich denke noch ein sturm und die Löcher sind wieder eben oder?


----------



## DorschK (6. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

Nur noch einmal ein Hinweis von meiner Seite. Ich hatte mich ja ganz am Anfang beschwert, dass der Trollegrund wegen der kostengünstigen kurzen Wege nach Rerik als Plattfisch-Lebensraum seit Wochen zerstört wird. Diese Annahme ziehe ich natürlich mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. Die Route vom Trollegrund nach Boltenhagen ist nicht wirklich kurz. Aber wenn man schon mal die Genehmigung hat ... Mal sehen wer in ein paar Wochen dann versorgt wird.


----------



## FischermanII (6. November 2013)

*AW: Rettet die Fische des Trollegrund*

sie wollten noch ein zweites Schiff ordern das hat aber nicht geklappt.
die Freja ist boltenhagen-Trollegrund-boltenhagen 8h unterwegs.


----------

